# Won’t come out of the lounge at bedtime



## Vickytick (Oct 4, 2012)

So Freddie is 6 now and on the whole very good and a big baby. But,and it’s becoming a big but, he can be very stubborn when he doesn’t want to do something. His latest is not coming out of the lounge at night or even sometimes during the day if I’m going out. I call him from the kitchen but he lays down on his back with feet in the air if you go to move him he growls, bares his teeth and tries to bite (although he never actually does). I’ve tried training him by calling him into the kitchen during the day or early evening and offering a positive with a treat. He comes fine except when I need him to ie night or I’m going out. I realise this is because he doesn’t want but how do I stop
this? The vets have given him the all clear. We stopped him going upstairs because he resolutely would not go down unless he wanted to. He went through a stage of not coming in at night so now we let him out about half an hour before bed and that works. I can’t have him showing aggression around my 4 year old.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Laying on his back with his feet in the air and growling if you try to move him sounds as though you have been going to get his collar and physically move him and he is now being defensive about this rather than aggressive (although he is of course using growls and showing teeth to get his point across) 

I assume he is kept in the kitchen at night and when you go out and is not happy about that and prefers to stay where he is more comfy? Is there a reason he needs to be in the kitchen (just asking there may well be a reason) If so I would be looking at training and playing games to increase his general level of obedience and also introduce a bit more motivation for him to do as you want - so maybe a more comfy bed in the kitchen, a filled kong for when you are leaving him and a special treat at night time so he is happy to move. In the meantime if you need to move him pop a lead on and then ask him to come with you


----------



## Vickytick (Oct 4, 2012)

He’s in the kitchen because he will attack the post if it comes and my daughter has toys in the lounge that I can’t be sure he won’t chew if left alone. He can also get upstairs as he pushes the gate open. I’m not keen for him to have the roam of the house. He doesn’t have a bed anymore. He did have a duvet in the basket for years but stopped sleeping in it and started chewing it so we got rid. I’ve tried since with a cushion bed but he just destroyed it. He can’t have soft toys or anything as he will just chew them. I appreciate that he wants to stay in the lounge on the sofa but thats giving into him in my book and he is a dog at the end of the day. Getting the lead on will prove tricky as he just growls and goes to bite you. We left his harness on to move him but I find it trickier than my husband and I’m the one at home all day. I need him to do what I want otherwise my daughter will be late. I’m thinking of getting a behaviourist in to help.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

OK I understand you do not want him to stay in the lounge but no bed in the kitchen will be increasing his dislike of being put there versus laying on the sofa so I would start by establishing somewhere comfy for him in the kitchen and then rewarding him with things like nice chew or filled kongs for co-operating.

Getting a good reward based trainer in to help would also be an excellent idea. If you are in the UK try here http://www.apdt.co.uk/dog-owners/local-dog-trainers


----------



## Vickytick (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Im getting very stressed about it all. I was in tears last night as I tried to put the lead on him to get him out gently but he just went for me and wouldn’t come out or put the lead on. I’m going to call a recommended behaviourist today as I just don’t know why he’s behaving like this. I need to get him a bed but he just destroys them (same with toys). 😢


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Just to chime in as you've already gotten some good advice but there are definitely some great toys for heavy chewers that won't get destroyed. If you find some he likes and only give access to to them when he's in the kitchen before bed that might help. Also consider maybe getting a leather bed? Might be more difficult to chew on than another one. Check out the group canine enrichment of you're on Facebook. You'll find so many ideas on great games to play to stengthen your bond or improve his association with the kitchen.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear things are so stressful. As for why he is doing it, he is warm and comfy and wants to stay that way rather than get up and move to somewhere he would rather not be. You need to find a way to arrange things so he is happier to comply rather than seeing it as a battle you need to win - so maybe a tasty chew at bedtime it is worth him bothering about, or taking him for a very short walk, or even just a mooch in the garden (on lead if necessary) 

Bedwise get him a cardboard box and some vet bed in the bottom - replace the cardboard when it gets too chewed and vet bed rarely gets chewed too seriously but if it does will still be soft enough for a bed.

If he is a real chewer use things like nylabones and kong toys or similar which will cope with a stronger jawed chewer.


----------



## Vickytick (Oct 4, 2012)

So we had the behaviourist around yesterday. Wow is all I can say. With treats and basically ignoring the bad behaviour in 2 hours he has transformed Freddie. Early days but already his behaviour has improved. He spent last night on his bed in the kitchen so we didn’t even have the issue of leaving the lounge. It was obvious what the trainer said but sometimes it needs spelling out. So pleased we did it as with consistentency it will make for a happy house again. I realised that I used to do a lot of what he said ie good stuff when it was just me and Freddie during the day and I’ve been a bit guilty of babying him (infertility issues meant he was my baby) but since my daughter arrived I’ve let it slip a bit. So now she’s going to school in sept I’m going to get back on it. Thank you all for advice


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That all sounds really positive - keep us updated how it goes


----------

